# I need a scrap red oak plan....



## Gijoe985 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm teaching a few periods of high school wood shop. Can anyone suggest/link me a project that I can make out of 4/4 red oak scraps. Probably about 8"-12" long and 1-3" wide...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

What tools are available for the students to use?

What is the level of skill? Can they do joints e.g., to make a box, or does the piece have to be a flat project?


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Picture frame?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Shadow box


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

There are a few really good splined picture frame posts on this forum by some talented members. Would teach a lot of the basics.


----------



## Gijoe985 (Sep 25, 2012)

We have most any tool/machine you could imagine...

Picture frames would be a bit small, but doable... Like frames for a 5x8 or 8x10 maybe... I'm just trying to use up all of our extra wood. So anything would work....
THanks


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cutting boards.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I like raykings idea. Shadow box. It's endless. 
Boxes, cutting boards, coat hangers, candle holders, planters, bird houses, small tool box, 
Should I keep going? Lol


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have some other scraps to mix with the red oak, we made clip boards the first year of shop class. We alternated a dark wood with a light wood when making the glue up. It taught us to use a hand plane to make glue ups.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe you could ask the students to draw up a design based on the wood scraps. So there are limitations and they have to make up there own design. There would be many different types of projects.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Some of my favorite things to make in high school was things to use in woodworking or the garage. We made a set of saw horses my first year which I still have and use to this day. I would make up jigs and what not that I could use, my teacher was a really seasoned woodworker that really knew a lot.

What about a wood marking gauge like this, https://finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuidePDF.aspx?id=33287









Another thing I made was an oak mallet. Turned the handle on the lathe and glued the head up and cut it on the bandsaw. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=1nx_ULzfJMHw0gHr0ICgBQ

I also made some smaller baseball bats on the lathe, about 12-16" long. I was just playing around with some scrap, I loved to use the lathe. My teacher wasn't so happy with them since they were a "weapon" They fit my hand perfectly and I keep one next to the bed to this day!

My suggestion coming from a former student(think we all are) is think of something they can use to better their skills in woodworking and also use the project for future projects. Something that uses the most machines or skills to make. Something that they can use for years to come to make other projects.


----------



## Gijoe985 (Sep 25, 2012)

ponch37300 said:


> Cutting boards.


With oak? I've always steered clear of oak on cutting boards because of the big pores... 

Can anyone else second me on this? I actually DO make cutting boards out of scrap walnut and maple....


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gijoe985 said:


> With oak? I've always steered clear of oak on cutting boards because of the big pores...
> 
> Can anyone else second me on this? I actually DO make cutting boards out of scrap walnut and maple....


I've never made one so you may be right. I was just trying to throw ideas out there on what might work.

I'd go with a mallet and wood marking gauge if it was me.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

ornaments might be a good choice...easy/cheap gift for their moms. I like the marking tool idea though. I'd also second the idea of small boxes...lots of opportunity to learn a variety of woodworking techniques. Jenga blocks (the tower game) would give you a chance to demonstrate safely cutting small pieces, wooden puzzles, checker boards.


----------



## Gijoe985 (Sep 25, 2012)

Jenga blocks would work well, though it would be a dangerous. I might need to come up with a special push stick and a feather block so kids wouldn't cut themselves...


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

pencil boxes, keepsake boxes, dresser organizers.


----------

